# Has anyone removed their own front swaybar?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What service manual?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think you need to be a professional - but it sure looks like you need to drop the front subframe. 

Had to do the same thing on the Cav to install the front swaybar (because mine came from the factory without one). "Luckily", I had to replace the front subframe anyway (because it cracked all the way around and shoved the tire into the wheel liner), so I was able to install the FE2 bar then. But my engine/trans didn't mount to the subframe, nor did I have to mess with the steering shaft or anything like that - this looks like you have both to deal with.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Butt_Dragger0903 said:


> I'm not talking about the links. I replaced the struts, and the rear shocks at 140K miles on a 2012. I also replaced the right sway bar link, but not the left.
> 
> Now the whole swaybar is making vibration/clunking noises at low speeds. The service manual says it can only be serviced by a professional. Is this true?


I would be inclined to replace the other link....littlest amount of play is amplified through the bar and into the body through the mounting bushings.
But, regarding the question, I have no idea why a recommendation for professional service is suggested.
The bushings are available and are fairly simple to replace.....saddle bolts could be more accessible but are not impossible......may require subframe drop at the rear.

Rob


----------



## Jeffbuell88 (Dec 22, 2019)

How much of a job is it to drop your subframe am I looking at 20 30 bolts or am I looking at a big task


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeffbuell88 said:


> How much of a job is it to drop your subframe am I looking at 20 30 bolts or am I looking at a big task


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

